# Four Havanese FOR SALE Craigslist



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/search/?areaID=14&subAreaID=&query=havanese&catAbb=sss

I saw one of these yesterday when searching GROOMING on Atlanta Craiglist. Tagged it prohibited. Did it again later. Still there today with three others - didn't notice the posting dates.

Prices are $400, $450, barter for flooring or something, and $1900. The $450 one said they have two of these and it's basically too much of a bother.

Just voicing my frustration.

Rosie


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Havanese rescue NEEDS to be alerted so they can try to get these dogs out and into loving foster homes! Does anyone know how to let HRI or HALO know about these havs?


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

the 'cute havanese prince' ad is the one I looked at first. It reads like someone who just cannot give the dog the attention it deserves, but at the same time they want to get back some of their financial investment. I wish this person would just surrender to HRI. Hopefully they will screen any potential new families. The ad from Alpharetta is another case where I just wish they would surrender to HRI or another reputable rescue group. They may feel too busy to take care of it, but at least they put in the effort to potty train the pup, and he looks fairly well groomed. While I don't agree with the whole listing these dogs on craigslist, at least they're not just dumping the dog at a shelter or keeping it crated 2/7 or chained up outside. 

The other two ads just seem to scream 'backyard breeder'. Makes me sad.


----------

